
Show HN: Genius – Live Quiz Game with Cash Prizes - JimSmith84
https://genius-quiz.com
======
JimSmith84
Hi Everyone,

Wanted to show you my newest app: Genius. It's a live quiz game that you play
on your phone every day at 8pm ET / 5pm PT. If you answer the questions
correctly, you win real money. Tonight's game is just 5 questions with a cash
prize of $100. It's still in "beta" so I would love feedback from you guys.

Some of you may recall that earlier this year I created MovieChat.org (here's
the Show HN post that made it to the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13653948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13653948)).
MovieChat's still up and running (and doing well!) but I've been wanting to do
something in interactive media for quite some time. Had originally planned
Genius to focus solely on movie trivia (for the MovieChat community), but
ultimately decided to broaden into other areas as well (like math and
physics!).

I'll try to stick around on here and answer any questions. Hope to see you
tonight!

~~~
AaronHester
As a long time member of movie chat I’m excited to see how this game works. I
play movie trivia games with other MC members all the time in the forums, but
perhaps this could be a new format for us. Also, the cash prizes sound
interesting (although I have no idea how you’re going to make money doing
this).

------
metallah
Cool idea. Where does the money come from?

~~~
JimSmith84
We've got a small group of early stage angels/investors. If it picks up, we'll
likely go raise venture capital.

~~~
supermdguy
How does it _earn_ money?

~~~
JimSmith84
At the moment, it doesn't. Obviously if successful, probably some sort of
ad/sponsor model. But that's a big IF and far into the future. At this point,
it just gives away money :)

